# Looking for Black Bumpers and well Flares for my ALLROAD!!



## ozzoallroad (May 24, 2011)

Hello!!

I just found out about this site and love it so far!! I have a 2004 allroad 2.7T that is black, but with grey bumpers and wheel well flares. I think it would look so much better with black bumpers and flares.

If anyone has them wanting to sell, or has any suggestions, I'm definitely interested. Also, if anyone has some cool rims they are looking to sell that would fit my allroad, send me pics!! 

Thanks!


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

my guess is your best off just having your stuff painted. but you might try posting in the classifieds and see if that gets you any interest :thumbup:


----------

